# 84F short



## terrysillik (Jul 17, 2011)

Bought a unfired 84F short today in like new condition, any reviews on it good or bad, also seriel no. E53507Y,can anybody tell how old it is from this? terry


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, Serial Number Model Description Approx. Manufacture Date 
E53507Y PO8438F (1994) From Beretta's website.


----------

